# Travel Destinations > Africa >  Kenya and Tanzania. July-August 2008

## Africa

Hi all!
  I'm a 28 year old male Russian living in Prague planning on travelling Easten Africa, especially Kenya and Tanzania at the end of July - begg of August. I'm looking for someone open-minded, who prefer to see what most tourists don't.

----------

